# Knowing



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, so I saw this movie last night and though at the end it seemed badly cliched, I really liked it. It started out with a bang, having the awesome prolouge and showing the father and sons relationship. The way they portrayed the two really dragged me into the storyline, mostly because I loved the characters from the start. I assume most of you know the plot, right? Yeah, the plot is what made me want to see the movie. I liked it up untill  the near end when they introduced aliens into the plot. At first it almost seemed like it could happen, but once you found out that the whispering people were aliens it just changed the mood of the film entirely. Sure, usualy I'm all for extra terrestrials, but I was kinda hoping for a true apacholapse without the need for a modern day Noahs ark.
Anyways, great special effects. Expesialy when that plane crashed.
Your thoughts and opiniuns?
(And sorry for my horrid spelling)


----------



## Erika (Jul 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie, but there wasn't anything that was particularly memorable. I imagine a year from now I wouldn't be able to recite a line of dialog from it. I don't believe I can even do it now...

Nicolas Cage really needs to get a different haircut though, he's had the same hair-do for his last few movies, it's darn annoying. XD


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't like Nicholas Cage very much. Well, I love him, but only because he's so much fun to laugh at. The Wicker Man is one of the funniest films I've ever seen, for example, and it's supposed to be a horror. HOW'D IT GET BURNED?!

Anyways.

I didn't get the ending at all. Yeah yeah, the aliens and stuff, but was there any message or anything in the film? I mean, I'm used to apocalypse-ending-type films having a message of "only those who've read the zombie survival guide will be alive at the end" or "humans need to stop wrecking the environment", but this was a kind of "the world ended and everyone died and there was nothing anyone could do" and that didn't sit right with me. 

I hated the undergounrd train crash. Firstly, I use tubes all the time, so I don't like seeing them derail and kill hundreds of people very much (call me a wuss), and secondly, I didn't get how the massive concrete pillars it kept smashing through didn't slow it down in the slightest. Eh. 

But bits of it were good! Like the fact that everyone I've spoken to about it thought the alien-trenchcoat-man who kept stalking the kid was Spike from Buffy to begin with XD


----------

